
Show HN: Explore Trump's Stock and Business Returns - bingdig
https://www.govtrades.com/executive
======
dang
You posted a Show HN of this project a few days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23407643](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23407643).
You can't make a new Show HN out of the same project on a different example,
such as Trump instead of senators. That's not different enough. This is in the
Show HN guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html).

 _New features and upgrades ( "Foo 1.3.1 is out") generally aren't substantive
enough to be Show HNs. A major overhaul is probably ok._

------
throwaway888abc
Would be amazing to get expanded view into family members and friends

------
person_of_color
No way this is his actual portfolio.

~~~
bingdig
Unless he's been lying on his legally mandated personal finance disclosure
docs for the past three years, it is:
[https://extapps2.oge.gov/201/Presiden.nsf/President%20and%20...](https://extapps2.oge.gov/201/Presiden.nsf/President%20and%20Vice%20President%20Index)

------
throwawaysea
As I understand it, Trump’s net worth has taken a big drop during his
presidency [https://www.nbcnews.com/business/business-news/trump-has-
los...](https://www.nbcnews.com/business/business-news/trump-has-
lost-1-billion-personal-wealth-running-president-n916221)

While this doesn’t mean there hasn’t been any wrongdoing, I think it does
weaken the narrative that he’s exploiting his position for personal gain.

~~~
jdikatz
My understanding is that most of his decline in net worth is due to problems
with branding and security at his hotels / resorts -- i.e. problems with his
non-publicly traded assets. In my mind, this would, if anything, create
additional incentives for him to move public markets for his financial benefit
to recover some of the money he's lost elsewhere.

